# New Pool / Snooker table required



## Gonzo393 (Jan 13, 2019)

I've just completed the contract on my new property here in central Portugal, near Castelo Branco.

I now need to source a decent quality pool table

Anyone have any experience or recommendations?

Thanks in advance 

Iain


----------



## MrBife (Jul 26, 2009)

Google is a wonderful thing

https://www.custojusto.pt/castelo-branco/desporto/mesa-snooker-bilhar-usada-12625325


----------



## Gonzo393 (Jan 13, 2019)

Thanks Mr Bife.....just bought one with a new cloth....amazing find and bargain price compared to brand new.

Cheers!!


----------

